# Anyone familiar with HILTI anchoring system?



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I am building a small triangular corner deck that needs support along the walls, the long leg of the triangle is on footings. Weight is very minimal. I was going to excavate an existing set of masonry stairs and dig new pier for support since my 2 intersecting walls are hollow cmu's. Then I was told from an structural engineer that I can use the Hilti system. I was anxious to save the labor and try the system so I tried to contact the tech support on the website. No luck. Then Im at Home Depot and they have a Hilti rep so I talk to him and he tells me the same thing the fasteners with the epoxy and screen insert. 525lbs per bolt tension strength and 790shear. Great I tell myself I'll over kill this 16 o/c on both walls. The whole load is 2000 at best. This crap didnt work at all, I can pull the fastener rods out by hand after 5 hours of curing. Now what? Too be honest its 9x7 and projects out 8ft so the fasteners can certainly handle the shear Im just not sure about the lateral support. I was thinking I could gusset my front support posts and between the gusset and the corner design I may not have any out pull. I hope I didnt lose anyone. I dont know if I didnt pump enough epoxy into the sleeves or these people didnt advise me too well. Any other ideas?
http://www.us.hilti.com/data/techlib/docs/product%20technical%20guide%202001/anchoring%20systems/4.2.7%20HIT%20HY%2020%20for%20Masonry%20(176-185)r009.pdf


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Improper install or application. Hilti anchor system is "Industry Benchmark".

Epoxy USUALLY needs a bit more cure time.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Wasn't this the same type of system used on the Boston tunnel ceiling that pulled out and collapsed and killed a bunch of people?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Improper install or application. Hilti anchor system is "Industry Benchmark".
> 
> Epoxy USUALLY needs a bit more cure time.


Agree, HILTI is probably the BEST at anchoring. I would say the wrong product was used, or improper installation.
REDHEAD is also product to look at.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Its said two hours on a day like today. I waited like 5! My instincts told me not to trust this when I saw the 8lb torque for tightening. How it can resist 500 pounds of tension on hollow block is beyond me. The adhesive is 35 bucks a cartridge now what re-glue? Same rods? I thought It expanded through the screen insert to create a larger bearing capacity and bonding surface instead some just pushed into the cavity or withdrew slightly.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres a picture. I think It can handle verticle weight but was looking for options or suggestions.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Wasn't this the same type of system used on the Boston tunnel ceiling that pulled out and collapsed and killed a bunch of people?


1 fatality (one too many) and 1 injury. "Powers Fasteners" brand.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Dig_(Boston,_Massachusetts)#Fatal_ceiling_collapse

http://www.powers.com/


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> Agree, HILTI is probably the BEST at anchoring. I would say the wrong product was used, or improper installation.
> REDHEAD is also product to look at.



Used Redheads (A Ramset brand. I LOVE my Ramset Powder Fasteners) to secure LMT and Interlakes to the floor of many a warehouse. Pretty damn good. BUT IT ALL ABOUT THE HOLE!


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya something is not right. I have pressed all Hilti anchors to the limits and not one problem.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It turns out the expoxy was faulty or at its age limit. You go in the store and there you have a cyinder block hanging from an eye bolt and say wow this is good stuff. Well I can say the new batch worked like a champ and was rock solid in hour today. I still waited but It does work. FYI it is sensitive to the way the rod is inserted. No pun intended. Slow screw baby.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Good!


----------

